# insertion of wound vac



## millert (Jan 5, 2010)

could someone please help me in finding a diagnosis code for insertion of a wound vac.  Patient had a previous cardiac cath and developed a hematoma.  Hematoma was evacuated.  The patient is in the ER this visit to have wound vac placed.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2010)

*wound vac*

You would use the hematoma code.  Due to trauma?  If no, you can use 729.92 Other disorders of soft tissue.  Is it a non-healing wound? This could be 998.83.  
What did the MD call out in the final diagnosis would be very helpful?

You can email me any questions you are having, privately, for a quicker reply

Michelle Worcester, CPC, CEDC
michellew1965@yahoo.com


----------

